# Good 'Action' films to rent/buy/download(legally)



## composite (Jan 31, 2012)

Genre has to be action,big fan of Mark Wahlberg,Matt Damon,etc

currently have 'Shooter' 'Red' and 'Contraband' to watch!

I have watched the bourne ultimatums,green zone,skyfall lately,

Looking for recommendations on others? Does not have to be new out,can't be bothered going to the cinema,got my own projection system at home i'm happy to watch films on  Probably some i have missed out 

Thanks in advance,

Roy.


----------



## composite (Jan 31, 2012)

p.s some car action films also


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

If you want to try something different The Raid is a good film, does have subtitles. Way of the Gun is a good thriller/action film.


----------



## composite (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks mate  will watch 1 or the other tonight


----------



## Benn (Aug 22, 2007)

I found Green Zone to be a huge disappointment.

The raid is fantastic.
Dredd was very good, lots of action too.
Just watched Welcome to the Punch, found it very good, action bits are great too.


----------



## composite (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks mate i'll go have a look


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

If you are looking to buy, check out That's Entertainment. They have a store in some towns and also sell online. 

DVDs are 2nd hand, but they clean and test them before sale. Most are £1.99 delivered. I'm givin the kids a "must watch" education and bought 10 DVDs for £21 including Fight Club, the deer hunter, mad max, apocalypse now, the killer, hard boiled, and so on. Bargain.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Bullit
Escape From New York
Sin City
Blade
Bad Boys
Kill Bill


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

Hard Boiled. its an old john woo film. It is subtitled but the actoon scenes are amazing. Lots of explosions that aren't cgi.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Both the DVD and original VHS tape I have of hard boiled are dubbed. 

The Killer is subtitled from memory. I've a stack of old John Woo films in the loft such as City on fire, a better tomorrow 1,2 & 3 and some more I can't remember. Without these there would be no Tarrantino!


----------



## mba (Jun 17, 2006)

composite said:


> Genre has to be action,big fan of Mark Wahlberg,Matt Damon,etc
> .


You have seen The Departed then? Great film:thumb:


----------



## minibbb (Mar 9, 2012)

"Law abiding citizen" is fantastic 
"Death sentence"
"Rise of the foot soldier"


----------



## Ryanjdover (Apr 1, 2013)

Departed is pure class.

One of my favourites is getting a bit old Skool now but if you have chance you must see Ronin with Robert De Niro.

Best car chases in any film ever!


----------



## mgkars (Dec 17, 2011)

Olympus has fallen


----------



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

Netflix would be an idea or Lovefilm or NowTV all these can stream and Lovefilm also has the option to send out BluRays and DVDs  

Got a NowTV box for the TV for £10 delivered from Sky works great, The PS3 app is useless,

Netflix works fine on PS3 app even works well on slow Internet speed..! And is the cheapest of these sites.

No longer with Lovefim but they where good, But I couldn't justify £20 a month for the top package, 4 discs at a time unlimited amout of discs a month including games... Although I think they are stopping games soon if not already...

There are many good films out there and TV serieses..

Give "Breaking Bad" a go one of the best US TV Series I've seen in ages..

HTH


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I watched demolition man for the thousandth time the other day. As old as it looks its one of my all time action favourites!


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

Killer Elite superb film and a true story ..good site for films is www.imdb.com


----------

